# The ole dropped cell phone in a water bucket trick..



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone know how long i should "attempt" to dry out a cell phone that was dropped in a water bucket :scratch: I didn't have pockets and i normally make it a habit to leave it in the house on those days , but i took it with me telling myself i wouldn't leave it anywhere , like i normally do. But of course i forgot it ontop of the old barn wall and it rained on it , a couple of times , till i realized i was missing it...I found it after a day or so , lol. Ughhh:doh:
Thats when i dropped it in a water bucket :thumb up: I put it down on the ledge in the barn , filled a water bucket up , then knocked it into it when i pulled the hose away :thumb: 
Like leaving it out in the rain wasnt enough :grin:

Its been about a week or so , maybe longer , i don't remember when i put it in a plastic container with rice. Something i read that it helps draw moisture out of electronics…not sure if it will completely help , but it was worth a shot i guess. Anyone ever try this method ? Success ? Its making noises , but the screen looks like a lava lamp gone bad :sigh:

Im not running to get another one , lol.. I hate going to those places , those techies give me a headache :crazy:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Anyone know how long i should "attempt" to dry out a cell phone that was dropped in a water bucket :scratch: I didn't have pockets and i normally make it a habit to leave it in the house on those days , but i took it with me telling myself i wouldn't leave it anywhere , like i normally do. But of course i forgot it ontop of the old barn wall and it rained on it , a couple of times , till i realized i was missing it...I found it after a day or so , lol. Ughhh:doh:
> Thats when i dropped it in a water bucket :thumb up: I put it down on the ledge in the barn , filled a water bucket up , then knocked it into it when i pulled the hose away :thumb:
> Like leaving it out in the rain wasnt enough :grin:
> 
> ...


Oh, bummer, Laura! Looking like a lava lamp at this point doesn't sound good at all.
I had a friend whose cell phone got wet somehow. She put it in a bag with rice also. I think it was only about three days and hers was okay. If there are any flaps or closures or compartments that you can open, I'd do so. And you could change the rice if you haven't done that already.
Hope you can resuscitate it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man Laura!!! That's icky!!  sorry! Hopefully the rice works! Haven't had to do that... Yet.. Lol!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It might help to dry out any missed pockets of dampness if you can put it under a light bulb for a half day or so. (battery and SIM card out, all parts open)

It's worth a try, right?
One of the things I've heard is that it isn't the water that does the damage so much as the minerals that are dissolved in it, with salt water being the worst.
Even regular water has traces of minerals in it, though.
In cases where a phone had fallen into salt water the recommendation was to very quickly give it a good soaking in several changes of distilled water in order to remove as many minerals as possible, and then to dry it with the normal rice and gentle heat method.

Good luck with your injured phone.
I have killed two cell phones by dropping them into liquids. The first one fell into some oil-based wood stain. That one didn't die immediately but it was never the same again and it had that exact "lava lamp" appearance that you described. It was unable to charge its battery so it died after a day or so.

The second one was a one-in-a-million freak accident. I was making some instant pudding when the phone rang. It was in my pocket. Somehow, as I pulled it out, it slipped out of my hand, made a graceful ark through the air, and plunked itself into the just-made pudding. Which, naturally, decided to jell at the exact moment that it penetrated into all the nooks and crannies of the phone. 
That poor phone was DOA.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, so I just got off the phone with my friend who had a similar problem. She WASHED her phone in her jean's pocket. The face looked like a lava lamp too. *She said to make sure to take the battery out.* She ended up leaving her phone in rice for more than a week, maybe two. She did say that the little silica packets like they put in some products are supposed to work better than rice. I'm thinking that you have any zeolite, that would help too -- just make sure not to get it on your phone.
Sounds like there's still hope.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are all great ideas ! Im going to give it a try , nothing to lose , lol. Skyla , you know all the problems I've had with this phone , I'm thinking i should just bury the darn thing and be done with it , lol.. 
But , its still worth a shot to try to dry it out cause i HATE dealing with those phone techies ! Last time i was there they were doing something to my phone and TGS app popped up , at that point i wished the ground opened up and swallowed me :doh: The looks on this kids face was priceless when he saw the pictures of all my goats :grin:

At that very moment , i pulled a piece of hay off my jacket and let it fall to the floor :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally forgot about those little packets that come in medications and new shoes…..i must have some of those in my closet !

Im kinda liking the lava lamp affect though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dropped my iphone in the tub! Then I wasnt thinking and tried to turn it on..sounded like I fried it...shook out as much water as I could and buried it in white rice...I wasted a few days..I was at my sisters so I needed it lol..I didnt have a week..after a few days...I turned it on and it worked...and is still working...: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, amazing.


----------

